# Striking out in Sargent.



## Saltyokie (Aug 6, 2013)

Down with the family for vacation in Sargent. We fished the surf the last couple days and nothing but small shark and gaftop. When we were here last year I finally started to kinda figure it out with a lot of help,from sharkchum but this year no such luck. The water has been so calm I can't hardly read the waves to know bait placement. Maybe it's just a slow week? Anyone else doing any good down here? I've been setting up about 1/4 mile east of the pier. Today I used mullet, pin perch, croaker and stingray and nothing of any size. Couple of my bigger baits had shark bites on them from smaller shark. Any advise would be very much appreciated. We still have until Monday.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The only advice I can give you is to just go home, your not gonna catch anything. The fishing has sucked down there for months and it's only getting worse. It's been to calm for to long and the entire beach front is dead.
And no, I'm not joking.


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> The only advice I can give you is to just go home, your not gonna catch anything. The fishing has sucked down there for months and it's only getting worse. It's been to calm for to long and the entire beach front is dead.
> And no, I'm not joking.


Any explanation or hypothesis of why the fishing has been poor and getting worse?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

mblanco2000 said:


> Any explanation or hypothesis of why the fishing has been poor and getting worse?


 The surf has been to calm. Breaking waves is what builds the bars and guts along the beach. The calm weather has caused all the bars and guts to flatten out. Breaking waves also uncover food and add oxygen to the water, without the waves the beach front becomes a lifeless dead zone. On top of that we've had below normal tides, high temperatures, and high pressure, all of which shut the fishing down.
We need a major storm to get things back to normal.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Jetty's and passes seem to be doing better. More water movement I guess. Some reports from the surf but not what you would think with the good water.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> The only advice I can give you is to just go home, your not gonna catch anything.


I think I'm going to use that as my new "quote" here on 2cool, under my avatar...


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> The surf has been to calm. Breaking waves is what builds the bars and guts along the beach. The calm weather has caused all the bars and guts to flatten out. Breaking waves also uncover food and add oxygen to the water, without the waves the beach front becomes a lifeless dead zone. On top of that we've had below normal tides, high temperatures, and high pressure, all of which shut the fishing down.
> We need a major storm to get things back to normal.


Thanks, that helps. I struck out at Bolivar on Tues. but it was a bit rough since there was a minor storm coming in. I did notice the guts were not as pronounced while I was fishing.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

It also seems the bottom near shore has changed a lot this year, washing more sand away and exposing the mud / clay that is below the sand. It has always been like that at the waters edge in Sargents but now it is farther out. I know one thing from growing up near the beach; it is constantly changing.


----------



## Saltyokie (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, we are gonna keep grinding. We have till Monday and there aren't many reds, trout and shark in Oklahoma City. Wife and I were sitting on the beach tonight after sunset and it's really choppy out there. I mentioned to here that this is how sharkchum likes it. Me and my two boys are gonna hit it early tomorrow and maybe it will still be rough and have things stirred up. On a side note I've targeted gar in the creek off the dock where we are staying and haven't got a single bite from them. We had a bunch of hook ups last year but didn't land many. I know they aren't very popular but to a 14&15 year old boy a 3 foot fish is fun no matter what it is. They are still having fun with the gaftop and a few small trout. I've had a blast watching them fish. They are throwing everything in the box under the lights. They love fishing so catching anything is good but we have a lot of catfish in Oklahoma so I'd like to get them on something different before we head back.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2603831


----------

